# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  سؤال وجوابه بحرف الميم

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
اليوم المسابقه راح انكون اسئله واجوبتها بحرف م 
مثل المسابقات الموجوده والي اعتقد اخذت وقت كافي وصارت فيها ذخيره كافيه من الأسئله
يلا ننشط ذاكرتنا ومعلوماتنا مع حرف الميم 

 بشرط الي يجاوب لالالالالالالالالالاززززززممممممم يحط سؤال 
اتفقنا 
على بركة الله ابدأ 
من الشخصيات الدينيه الي افتقدها هذا العام ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 


*الرسول الاكرم  محمد* 

*صلى الله عليه وآله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تسمية دائمة تمتاز بها ام البنين  وتكثر في ايام عاشوراء*

*؟؟؟؟؟؟  ام البنين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البابا ابو طارق اشكر تواجد في متصفحي 
فأنت اول المشاركين يعطيك الله العافيه

لكن سؤالي كان
من الشخصيات الدينيه الي افتقدها هذا العام ؟
واخطأت في صياغة السؤال 
اعتذر 
لذا سيعتيبر سؤالك بابا اول سؤال 

واعتقد ان الأجابه
ال معصومه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا عفاف*
*يمكن قصد سؤالج ..*
*هو سماحة السيد محمد رضا الشيرازي ..*
*دمتي بخير..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## ابو طارق

ابنتي عفاف 

يعطيكي العافية 

نعم انا اعتذر كان السؤال واضح وانا اخطأت 

وجوابك ايضا خطأ 


ساضع الجواب وهو 
 
*تسمية دائمة تمتاز بها ام البنين وتكثر في ايام عاشوراء* 
*موائد ام البنين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساترك  السؤال* 

*حتى يتم تصحيح السؤال الاول* 

*ووضع سؤال من ابنتي عفاف* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحين اتضحت عندي السالفه 
فعلا كان سؤالي  صحيح 
واجابت عليه اختي شذى بالشكل الصحيح 

عند اجابتك بابا 
احترت في اني اخطأت في سنة وفاة السيد الله يرحمه
عموما حصل خير 
ويعطيكم العافيه

اجابه صحيحه شذاوي 
ربي يوفقش ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاصمة دولة عربيه ؟

----------


## قطعة سكر

مسقط 
واتمنى تكون 
الاجابه صحيحه
ثنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــ  ــــيو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه 
بس وين سؤالش

----------


## قطعة سكر

سوري نسيت ماحط السؤال

----------


## قطعة سكر

السؤال جدا بسيط 
ومافي ابسط منه 
لان ماعندي اسئله جوابها
 حرف الميم غيره 
تعب عقلي وانا ادور
من هو كليم الله ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبي الله موسى  عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زعيم  ايطالي سابق*

*يلقب  بالدولتشي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الزعيم* موسوليني

----------


## قطعة سكر

وين السؤال خيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*........... ......... للامام السجاد عليه السلام يقول فيها :*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم ياملاذ اللائذين ويامعاذ العائذين ..*
*ماهي ..اكمل /ي الفراغ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مناجاة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من سور القرآن الكريم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة مـــــــريم ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جبل عظيم يعد من شعائر الله في بيته الحرام ماهو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد * 

*المروة* 

*ارجوا التصحيح  قبل ان اضع سؤال جديد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجااابه صحيحه عموووو* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسمح لي بابا راح احط سؤال 

من الأشهر العربيه؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شهر محرم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عيون غناتي 
صحيحه اجابتش بس وين سؤالش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* هي إحدى أنواع الألعاب* *المربكة** وتحتوي على عدة طرق معقدة يتطلب حلها أيجاد الطريق الصحيح للوصول للنهاية وهناك عدة قواعد لحلها أبرزها هي قاعدة اليد اليمنى والتي تكون بسلك الجانب الأيمن من البداية وحتى الوصول إلى النهاية.*
*فما أسم هذه اللعبة ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن تقصدي لعبة المتاهه
ارجوا التصحيح ليتم وضع السؤال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي متاهة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قتل سنة (67) سبع وستون للهجرة على يد مصعب ابن الزبير في الكوفة 
يكنى ابو الحكم ؟

----------


## hope

*المختار بن ابي عبيد الثقفي*

----------


## hope

*على اى دولة وقع العدوان الثلاثي في عام 1956 م ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مصر* 

*والمعتدون هم* 

*اسرائيل *بريطانيا * فرنسا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عضو من أعضاء جسم الانسان يمثل  القسم الأكبر والأهم من* *الدماغ** حيث يتشكل من نصفي كرة مخيتين منفصلتين يرتبطان بجسر عصبي يدعى الجسم الثفني فماهو؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الـــ مخ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اكمل /ي....*
*...... أخت الرضا ماتت غريبة ..*
*بنت الامام الكاظم عليه السلام مدفونه في قم المقدسه ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المعصومه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الرواديد الأشبال

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرادود محمد الصغير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه خيو 
بس وين سؤالش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اكملي الفراغ/*
*تنقسم سوريا الى 14 .......* 
*منها ..... حماة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب هو
محافظة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* هو* *الماء** الصالح للشراب، و تكون فيه نسبة* *الملوحة** منخفضة فماذا يسمى ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماء عذب*

*ارجو التصحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هو ذلك المبنى الدي نجد فيه فظاءا لتقديم العمل المسرحي  , ماهو ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مسرح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جهاز يعطينا صورة مكبّرة للشيء الذي ننظر

----------


## ابو طارق

*مكبر   او  منظار*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة الارغواي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بابا 
كنت اقصد مجهر او مكبره 
يعطيك العافيه

مونتفيديو

----------


## اعشق ابي

عفاف وين سألك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتذر كنت ابي تصحيح البابا

سؤالي 

من الأشكال الهندسيه متطابق الضلعين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* المثلث*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي المنطقة التي تقع بالقرب من* *مكة**، جنوب شرق* *منى**، وبين منى* *وجبل عرفة**، في* *المملكة العربية السعودية**، سماها الله بالمشعر الحرام و ذكرها في قوله : ( فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام ) ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مزدلفه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ثالث أكبر مدينة مغربية تقع في جنوب وسط المغرب،

----------


## شفايف وردية

مراكش

----------


## شفايف وردية

ماوظيفة 
بلال بن رباح؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مؤذن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في مسابقة الغاز الصور  للمشرفه انين 
صورة المشاهير على هذا الرابط
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=76435
هناك احد المشاهير يبدأ اسمه بحرف م من هو ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماو تسي تونغ*

*الرئيس الصيني السابق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من المواشي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن ماعز 
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماعز  صحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احد المذاهب السنية الاربعة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

المذهب الـ مالكي ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مكان لاداء فرض الصلوات يسمى ....؟

----------


## hope

مسجد

----------


## hope

اطهر بقعه على الارض ....... ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مكهـ المكرمة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو* *برنامج حاسوب** يستخدم لتحرير ملفات النصوص البسيطة فماهو ؟*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

مايكروسوفت أوفيس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو محرر النصوص وورد ( word )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مايكروسوفت اوفيس (**بالإنجليزية**: Microsoft Office) هى حزمة مكتبية من إنتاج شركة* *مايكروسوفت** للبرمجيات. تضم مجموعة من البرامج المكتبية كبرنامج تحرير النصوص و برنامج قواعد البيانات و برنامج العروض التقديمية وبرنامج القوائم المحاسبية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*غزوة من غزوات الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم ؟*

----------


## looovely

* يعطيك العافيه خيتووو*
* يمكن تقصدي غزوة مؤته*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطى للعروس وذكر في القرأن الكريم بلفظة صداق و نحلة ؟

----------


## اول دمعة

> يعطى للعروس وذكر في القرأن الكريم بلفظة صداق و نحلة ؟



 الجواب هو مهر

----------


## اول دمعة

رحالة قام برحله للتثبيت من كروية الارض ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الرحالة  ماركو  بول*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة سيارات ايطالية فخمة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مازيراتي
ارجوا التصحيح بابا

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*عفاف  الهدى* 

*تشكري* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة زيوت مشهورة* 

*شعارها   حبيب القلب*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

مونت بلانك ..

والله اعلم 

أرج ـو التصحيح أبوي

----------


## علي pt

باعتقادي مازولا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتقد مازولا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سور القرآن الكريم 
تنقسم الى قسمين من حيث مكان النزول؟

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

*:*

*مدنيـه .. مكيـه* 

*:*

----------


## ابو طارق

*امارة  مهمة  داخل  فرنسا*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

إمــآرة مونــآكو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشاعل حبيبتي وين سؤالش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذه الشخصيات الحقيقية لفلم كارتوني 
ما هو هذا الفيلم ؟

----------


## حكاية حب

ماآروكوو

----------


## ابو طارق

*تنقسم الشبكة الى عدة اقسام* 

*ماذا  تسمى تلك الاقسام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

منتديات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الوظائف الحكوميه؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*مدير     مراسل    معلم     مهندس*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم اشتهر به الممثل القدير* 

*حسن دردير*

----------


## ام الشيخ

مشقاص

----------


## ام الشيخ

من الأشكال الهندسيه المجسمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مكعب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة أوروبيه عاصمتها فاليتا فماهي ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مالطا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو الشخص الذي باع النبي يوسف عليه السلام في مصر وندم على بيعه؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أمممممممممم بحثت كثيرا ولم أجد أسم الرجل*

*ننتظر الجواب منك عزيزتي عفاف الهدى*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

عفاف :
اتوقع الاجابه اخوان يوسف طبعا مو متاكده لوطلعت الاجابه صح برجع وبحط سؤال. <لاتخافون>هههه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلين حبيبتي غبار الملائكة* 
*اسم الرجل يبدأ بحرف الميم* 
*وهو الرجل الذي باع النبي بثمن بخس زهيد لكني لا اعرف اسمه*
*أبحثي ربما تجدينه*

----------


## علوكه

_اسمه مالك_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

علوكه 
اجابه صحيحه 
وطبعا عرفنا اسم الرجل من مسلسل نبي الله يوسف
الذي يعرض على شاشة الكوثر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سياسي ورئيس حكومة سابق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مقداد سيفي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رجل أعمال* *كويتي** راحل مؤسس* *مجموعة الخرافي** سنة* *1956** م فمن هو ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

محمد عبد المحسن الخرافي..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو ثاني أكبر محيط في العالم بعد المحيط الهادئ ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

المحيط الاطلسي..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم على هذا المجهود والنشاط دمت متألقة دائم*

----------


## ابو طارق

* عاصمة الاوروغواي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مونتفيديو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وقعت في مخيم شاتيلا للاجئين الفلسطينيين (جنوب بيروت) وحي صبرا اللبناني الفقير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مجزرة صبرا وشاتيلا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هم سلالة من الجنود حكمت* *مصر**،* *الشام**،* *العراق** و الجزيرة العربية كانو* *عبيد** من اصول تركية من* *آسيا الوسطى**  أسسوا في مصر و الشام دولتين متعاقبتين كانت عاصمتهما آنذاك القاهرة فمن هم ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المماليك* 


*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهو ال__بحر__ الداخلي الذي يربط_ _البحر الأسود__ببحر إيجة__ ويفصل الجزء_ _الآسيوي_ _لتركيا__ عن جزئها_ _الأوروبي__. وهو يتصل بالبحر الأسود عن طريق_ _مضيق البسفور__ وببحر إيجة عن طريق_ _مضيق الدردنيل__ ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*بحر  مرمرة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبات عشبي معمر، يتراوح ارتفاعه من (30-60 سم). ينمو في البيئات الرطبة ونصف الجافة في الأراضي الجبلية. موطنه شمال إفريقيا وجنوب أوروبا. وانتشرت زراعته في معظم البيئات ذات الحرارة العالية والمعتدلة. ينمو على المنحدرات المشمسة بالمروج والحقول والأراضي الحجرية في الأجواء الجافة.
**
* 
*هو  بحرف الميم  وايضا  ممكن ان يكون بحرف  البا*

----------


## hope

* مردقوش*

----------


## hope

* دولة إسلامية في اسيا ،,*

*تقع على المحيط الهندي*

* عاصمتها كوالا لمبور ؟؟*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ماليزيا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أحد المداهب السنية الأربعة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*المالكي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو ال**رقم الطبيعي** الذي يعادل* *الف* *الف** (6 أصفار) يأتي بعد الرقم 999999 وقبل الرقم 1000001 ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مليوووون

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من اجزاء المسجد

----------


## ابو طارق

*منبر* 

*مأذنه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نكلفه  للدفاع  عنا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*محامي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يحرم منه المعتمر او الحاج؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الميقات*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي الدولة التي تجمع شعوب متعددة * *إنجلترا**،* *إسكتلندا**،* *ويلز** (**بريطانيا  العظمى**)* *وأيرلندا  الشمالية** ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المملكة المتحدة* 


*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ما قاتلتكم لتصوموا ولا لتصلوا ولا لتحجوا ولا لتزكوا... ولكن إنما قاتلتكم لأتأمر عليكم*

*من قائل هذه العبارة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لعنة الله عليه وعلى ذريته * 


*معاوية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاسم الثاني  لرئيس فيلبيني سابق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالنسبه ليي ما عرفته 
ننتظر الأجابه بابا

----------


## ابو طارق

*نتظر  اليوم واذا لم اجد  جواب* 

*سوف اضع  الجواب  انا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فرديناند ماركوس*

أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## عيون اسيل

مــــــــــــاركوس

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 


*ماركوس*

----------


## ابو طارق

* تقع مقاطعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟في وسط شبه جزيرة البلقان حيث يحيطها كل من صربيا شمالا والجبل الأسود جنوبا والبوسنة والهرسك غربا وكسوفا شرقا ومساحتها 8687 ...
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* مقاطعة سنجق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أول* *رائد  فضاء**برازيلي** ؟*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *من هو أول* *رائد فضاء**برازيلي** ؟*



_ "ماركوس بونتيس_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين سؤالش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لُقّب بـ « الأشتر » لأن إحدى عينيه شُتِرَت ـ أي شُقّت ـ في معركة اليرموك، حين كان يشارك في حروب المسلمين ضدّ الروم والفرس فمن هو ؟
**
*

----------


## sh1175

هو مالك بن الحارث الاشتر
   سؤالي هو :::بلدة قديمه سكنها نبي الله شعيب عليه السلام أهلكهم الله عز وجل ماهي ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية أخوي وجواب سؤالك هو* 

*:::بلدة قديمه سكنها نبي الله شعيب عليه السلام أهلكهم الله عز وجل ماهي ؟* 

*مدين
**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي المدينة التي تحتضن مرقد الإمام الثامن علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السّلام وهي العاصمة الحالية لمنطقة خراسان ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشهد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاصمة البحريين؟

----------


## عيون اسيل

المنامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه بس وين سؤالش

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

وين السؤال؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الزياده في الراتب الحكومي يسمى ؟

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

رﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻋﺪم اﻟﻤﻤﺎنﻌﺔ 

بصراحه مادري يمكن مو هو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف غلط

----------


## ابو طارق

*تسمى  زيادة الراتب  او* 

*مكافئة* 


*صححي  ابنتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة  روسيا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه بابا 
مكافئة 
اجابتي 
موسكو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أداة لقطع ونشر المواد؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*منشار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي السلالة العربية التي حكمت* *العراق** قبل الإسلام واتخذوا الحيرة عاصمة لهم ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

المنادره ((ملوك العرب))..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جوري خيو 
وين سؤالش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> المنادره ((ملوك العرب))..



 


*جواب صحيح هم المناذرة يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* رئيس* *الجمهورية  اللبنانية** منذ* *25 مايو**2008**.فمن هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ميشال  سليمان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ثاني  اكبر  جزيرة  في الفليبين*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *ثاني اكبر جزيرة في الفليبين*



 مندناو هي *ثاني أكبر جزر الفلبين..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جزر صغيرة بوسط* *المحيط* *الهندي تبعد عن مدغشقر بحوالي 500 ميل ،منعزلة لايعرف عنها إلا القليل بسبب صغر مساحتها وبعدها ، توجد إلى الشرق من ملاجاش ، اكتشفها العرب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*يمكن...*

*موريشيوس*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*من هو الملك الحالي للمملكة المغربية...؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *يمكن...*
> 
> 
> *موريشيوس*



 
*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي أيلول*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الملك الحالي للمملكة المغربية...؟؟؟*

*محمد السادس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو نظام الحكم في المملكة المغربية ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ماهو نظام الحكم في المملكة المغربية ؟*



* ملكية دستورية ديمقراطية واجتماعية*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ما هي السورة التي لا تخلو منها آية من لفظ الجلالة الله ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المجادله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشتراه علاء الدين بثمن زهيد وصار رمز من رموزه؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*المصباح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو  حق* 

*ولابد منه*

*وسياتي مهما طال الزمن* 

*ونخافه*



*ال؟؟؟*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

الـــــموت

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم انه الموت* 

*الذي لابد منه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من الزعماء السياسيين في الكونغو الديموقراطية، وقائد أول انفصال عن الحكومة الوطنية في الكونغو. و البداية، في عام 1951 حيث انتخب في مجلس مقاطعة كاتانغا الاستشاري، وفي وقت لاحق صار رئيسا لحزب كوناكات الموالي لبلجيكا في كاتانغا الغنية بمواردها الاقتصادية. 
*

----------


## ام الشيخ

مويس تشومبي

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماذا تسمى الجثة المحنطة في قبور المصريين القدماء ؟

----------


## شفايف وردية

*المومياء*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ما اسم الولد الذي مات في بطن السيده فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام(سقط)؟؟

----------


## كفن

*مُحسن*

----------


## كفن

*أحد الملكين الذين أرسلهما الله بصورة بشرين ليبطلا السحر في عهد سليمان ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*  ماروت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأكلة الاكثر شهرة  في ايطاليا*

----------


## ام الشيخ

_مكرونة_

----------


## ام الشيخ

ما اسم الإمارة الأوروبية المستقلة عن فرنسا؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> _مكرونة_



 
*صحيح* 

*المكرونة او كمان نقول عنها عندنا في لبنان* 

*معكرونة*

----------


## ابو طارق

* (**1920** -* *1969**) أحد قرَّاء* *القرآن الكريم** الأوائل الذين أقاموا مدارس التجويد من* *مصر**. ولد بقرية* *المنشاة** التابعة* *لمحافظة سوهاج** في* *جمهورية مصر العربية،** وأتم حفظ* *القرآن** الكريم وهو في الثامنة من عمره حيث نشأ في أسرة قرآنية عريقة فأبوه الشيخ* *وشقيقه الشيخ* *علمان من أعلام* *دولة التلاوة.*

----------


## حلاالكون

> ما اسم الإمارة الأوروبية المستقلة عن فرنسا؟



 
موناكو

----------


## حلاالكون

> *(**1920** -* *1969**) أحد قرَّاء* *القرآن الكريم** الأوائل الذين أقاموا مدارس التجويد من* *مصر**. ولد بقرية* *المنشاة** التابعة* *لمحافظة سوهاج** في* *جمهورية مصر العربية،** وأتم حفظ* *القرآن** الكريم وهو في الثامنة من عمره حيث نشأ في أسرة قرآنية عريقة فأبوه الشيخ* *وشقيقه الشيخ* *علمان من أعلام* *دولة التلاوة.*



محمد صديق المنشاوي

----------


## ألإمْبِرآطورة

وبانتظار سؤال يديد 

والسموحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*الامبراطورة* 

*ليس المطلوب فقط  الجواب على الأسئلة* 

*ايضا تستطيعي ان تسئلي* 

*واتمنى ان اجد منك اسئلة في حال لم تجدي سؤال موجود* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بناءعالي يكون على الشاطئ* 

*يصدر اشارات ضوئية للسفن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*منارة*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب صحيح* 

*منارة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مكان  يلجئ اليه الناس  عند القصف الجوي او المدفعي* 

*في اوقات الحروب*

----------


## مربووش

ملجأ 
الجواب
صحيح لو مو صحيح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الوظائف الإذاعيه في التلفزيون؟

----------


## حلاالكون

> من الوظائف الإذاعيه في التلفزيون؟



 
مذيع :amuse:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي ملكة كرة المضرب على الإطلاق برصيد 92 لقب في الفردي و 48 لقب في الزوجي و أيضا قد حصلت بالجد المتواصل و التمرين المستمر على 24 لقب بطولة كبرى من أصل 29 نهائي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مارغريت كورت   و تعرف أيضاً بـ    مارغريت سميث كورت* 


، بالإنجليزية Margaret Smith Court من مواليد 16 يوليو 1942 ، وهي لاعبة كرة مضرب أسترالية محترفة ، وهي ملكة كرة المضرب على الإطلاق برصيد 92 لقب في الفردي و 48 لقب في الزوجي و أيضا قد حصلت بالجد المتواصل و التمرين المستمر على 24 لقب بطولة كبرى من أصل 29 نهائي . و أما عن أقرب منافستها فهي شتيفي غرافالألمانية التي حصلت على 22 لقب بطولة كبرى

----------


## ابو طارق

*لاعب كرة قدم مشهور سابقا في السعودية* 

*كان يلعب في المنتخب السعودي* 

*من اصل سوداني*

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماجد عبد الله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من الحيوانات الثدية المجترة يمتاز حليبه بالدسامة العالية ويصنع منه أفضل انواع الجبن الدسم واللبن الخاثر اليوكرت فمن هو ؟

----------


## حلاالكون

ماعز <<<<يمكن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما يستوجبه الإسلام على الزوج للزوجة،

----------


## ابو طارق

*مهر* 

*المهر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من الرخام  المشهور*

----------


## حلاالكون

يمكن المرمر

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح * 

*المرمر * 

*اين سؤالك  يا حلا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> ماعز <<<<يمكن



أكيد 
جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي  أكثر دولة مأهولة بمتكلمي اللغة الأسبانية في العالم ؟

----------


## fofe

اعــــــرف انه الارجنتين 

بس الجواب بحرف المـــيم ما عرفته  :laugh: 

تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## حلاالكون

رحاله قام برحله للتثبت كرويه لارض؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماجلان

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس عربي يحكم منذ سنة 1969*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> ماهي أكثر دولة مأهولة بمتكلمي اللغة الأسبانية في العالم ؟



ليس الارجنتين أخي فوفو :) شكرا على المحاولة
الجواب الصحيح هي دولة المكسيك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *رئيس عربي يحكم منذ سنة 1969*



رئيس ليبيا معمر القذافي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ملاكم أمريكي أعتنق الاسلام ولد باسم (كاسيوس مارسيلوس كلاي جونيور) فمن هو ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد علي  كلاي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان رئيس وكبير أساقفة الكنيسة القبرصية اليونانية* *وأكبر دعاة الوحدة مع* *اليونان** خلال الاحتلال البريطاني لجزية قبرص* *وقد كان أول رئيس* *لقبرص** المستقلة من عام* *1955** وحتى وفاته عام* *1977**.*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*مكاريوس الثالث*


*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم

ميخائيل خرستودولوس موسكوس


______تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب الصحيح هو* 


*مكاريوس * 

*حظ اوفر  عزيزي* 

*القزويني* 

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*ايلول* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام للجميع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
عمو ابو طارق اشكر لك الاهتمام 
بس لو تقلي منهو

ميخائيل خرستودولوس موسكوس

لتعم الفائدة

__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> عمو ابو طارق اشكر لك الاهتمام 
> بس لو تقلي منهو 
> ميخائيل خرستودولوس موسكوس 
> لتعم الفائدة 
> 
> __________تحياتي



 
*العزيز  الغالي* 

*القزويني* 

*الجواب  صحيح ايضا  لديك  انما* 

*الاسقف  مكاريوس  اشتهر في هذا الاسم* 

*وهو  الاسقف مكاريوس * 

*واعتذر منك  واعترف بأن الاسقف مكاريوس  هو* 

*ميخائيل خرستودولوس موسكوس*

*شكرا  لك  على التنبيه* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
العفو عمو ابو طارق
انا اعتذر منك ربما كان يجب ان اضع اجابتي 
مع الاسم الكهنوتي للرجل وهو مكاريوس
اكرر اعتذاري ولك كل المودة 
____________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو مؤسس  دولة بنغلادش*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشيخ مجيب الرحمن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من هو مؤسس دولة باكستان ؟

----------


## أموله

مرحبـآآ

من زمـآآآاآآن مـآدخلت هالقسم ~

جوآبي

محمد علي جنــآآح ~

جاري وضع سؤآل

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم اول رئيس جمهورية في مصر* 

*بعد الثورة*

----------


## القزويني

*محمد نجيب*
 (1901 - 1984)
سياسي و عسكريمصري
 هو أول رئيس في أول نظام جمهوري مصري (1953 - 1954)، 

-----------تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحافي مصري  كبير* 

*كان على علاقة حميمة مع الرئيس* 

*جمال عبد الناصر* 

*وقد  ارخ لثورة  23 يوليو 1952* 

*ويقدم الان برنامج على قناة الجزيرة* 

*من هو*

----------


## القزويني

محمد حسنين هيكل


____تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  عزيزي* 

*القزويني* 

*هو* 

*محمد حسنين هيكل* 

*اتمنى ان اجد  اسئلة منك* 

*مع تحيات* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ولاية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عاصمتها بوسطن تشتهر هذه الولاية بكثرة الجامعات الأمريكية  وبذلك تكون المنطقة الاولى في العالم من حيث عدد مؤسسات التعليم العالي. تقع فيها أشهر وأهم جامعة في العالم وهي جامعة هارفارد فماهي ؟

----------


## حلاالكون

*ماساشوسيتْس*

----------


## القزويني

*بوسطن* أو *بوستن* (بالإنجليزية: Boston) هي عاصمة كومنولث ماساتشوسيتس،الولايات المتحدة، والمدينة الأكبر بها. وهي العاصمة غير الرسمية للمنطقة المعروفة بإنجلترا الجديدة، ومن أقدم، وأغنى، وأهم المدن الكبرى في الولايات المتحدة. وهي أيضاً واحدة من المراكز العلمية الكبرى بالولايات المتحدة وبها جامعة هارفارد، إحدى أقدم جامعات العالم وأشهرها ، و معهد ماساتشوستس للتقنية الشهير.

____تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> ولاية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عاصمتها بوسطن تشتهر هذه الولاية بكثرة الجامعات الأمريكية وبذلك تكون المنطقة الاولى في العالم من حيث عدد مؤسسات التعليم العالي. تقع فيها أشهر وأهم جامعة في العالم وهي جامعة هارفارد فماهي ؟



*  Boston*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة أختي حلا الكون هي المطلوبة *ماساشوسيتْس ( الاجابة تبدأ بحرف الميم وفقا لقانون المسابقة )*
*المطلوب من السؤال هو اسم الولاية التي تكون عاصمتها بوسطن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يعطيكم الف عافية أخوي القزويني وعاشقة المستحيل
فعلا هي بوسطن ولكن المطلوب اسم الولاية الامريكية وليس العاصمة أو المدينة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو  أحد تلامذة الشيخ عبدالعزيز  بن  باز كان قد ادعى أنه المهدي  المنتظر أثناء حادثة  الحرم  المكي فمن هو ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> هو أحد تلامذة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز كان قد ادعى أنه المهدي المنتظر أثناء حادثة الحرم المكي فمن هو ؟



 محمد بن عبد الله القحطاني

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد عبدالله القحطاني* 


*هو  شريك  جهيمان  العتيبي* 

*كما قلتي بحادثة الحرم المشهورة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي دموعة ووالدي بوركت يمناكما
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو جمع كلمة مزرعة ؟

----------


## الباسمي

ماهو جمع كلمة مزرعة ؟
مزارع

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماركة سيارات ايطالية فاخرة*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *ماركة سيارات ايطالية فاخرة*



* فيراري*

----------


## القزويني

ميزوراتي


__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  جواب  صحيح* 

*شكرا * 

*القزويني* 

*اتمنى ان اجد  اسئلة  منك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي هذه اللغة* 


* تنتنات تنقل

*
*من الجهاز المرسل الى المستقبل عن طريق استخدام سلك تلفون وكهرباء* 



*واستخدمت اول مرة في الحرب العالمية الأولى , بين المانيا وجاسوسها في بريطانيا 
*
*وهي لغة رائعة جدا لهواة الإتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية زي اللي في الصورة*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
الغة هي 
لغة موريس 
مشكور عمو 
ابو طارق 
انت الاستاذ في طرح الاسئلة  :bigsmile: 
وان تلميذك النشيط في الاجوبة  :bigsmile: 

______تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بماذا كان يسمى يوم الخميس  في زمن الجاهلية ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> بماذا كان يسمى يوم الخميس في زمن الجاهلية ؟



 مؤنس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي دموعة عساج عالقوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أكمل الفراغ بالكلمة المناسبة 


 "" 0000 فلان حتف أنفه ""

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

"مات فلان حتف أنفه "" 
 :bigsmile:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي روح وريحاااان 
وينك ؟ لاتقطعينا فترة طووووووووويلة لك وحشة غناتي موفقة لكل خير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هي منظمة تأسست سنة 1873 من قبل غوستاف موينر و غوستاف رولين-ياكويمنز . تهدف المنظمة إلى دراسة ونشر القانون الدولي . يعتبر أعضاؤها من أبرز المحامين العالميين بعمل بعضهم في المحكمة الجنائية الدولية. للمنظمة أربع فروع :مصرالولايات المتحدة الأمريكيةأوغندانيجيرياتحصلت المنظمة سنة 1904 على جائزة نوبل للسلام

فماهو اسم هذه المنظمة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*معهد القانون الدولي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح والدي عساك عالقوة

----------


## ابو طارق

*رتبة  عسكرية  ارفع  من  رائد*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

ملازم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو قائل هذه العبارة : إن العرب أمة لا تقرأ، وإن قرأت لا تفهم، وإن فهمت لا تفعل؟؟؟


( السيد حسن نصر الله مؤكد أثبت لقائل هذه العبارة العكس ولنا الفخر بذلك )

----------


## ملكه القلوب

قائل هذه العباره

موشي دايان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة موفقة بارك الله فيك عزيزتي ملكة القلوب عساك على القوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من القائل
 يعيرني بالدين قومي وإنمـــا ديوني في أشياء تكسبهم حمدا ؟

----------


## القزويني

المقنع الكندي  



_____تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح اخي الكريم الله يقويك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو  مخترع نظام الكتابة المختزلة ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

ماركوس تيرو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> من القائل
> 
> 
> يعيرني بالدين قومي وإنمـــا ديوني في أشياء تكسبهم حمدا ؟



*المقنع الكندي*  :rolleyes:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> ماركوس تيرو



 
جواب صحيح حبييتي ملوك  :bigsmile: 
موفقة دائم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *المقنع الكندي*



 
جواب صحيح عزيزتي عاشقة المستحيل بس خلصنا من هالسؤال وجاوب عليه اخي القزويني وحطينا سؤال جديد :)  :rolleyes:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي عاصمة بيلاروسيا ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

> *ماهي عاصمة بيلاروسيا ؟*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أكبر مدنها كمان ،*

*مــيــنــســك*

----------


## القزويني

*الى ماذا يرمز ( w.h.o )*



*________تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*منظمة الصحه العالميه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم جزيرة  تحتوي على اعلى قمة في الفليبين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مينداناو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من أهم مدن الفلبين ___________

----------


## ملكه القلوب

مانيلا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب وتستحقي تقييم مني على هذا النشاط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو اللقب الذي اطلق على مواطنين سعوديين شيعة تم اتهامهم بالتورط في تفجيرات ابراج الخبر عام 1996م دون ان تتم محاكمتهم ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

المنسيون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب عساج عالقوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي رابع أكبر جزيرة في العالم ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

ماهي رابع أكبر جزيرة في العالم ؟

مدغشقر

----------


## ward roza <3

وين سؤالش خيه

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

شي يناكل لونه اصفر ومن داخل ابيض وهكذا يكون عكس البيضه فهما هو؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*موز*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مدينة لايسمح لغير المسلمين  من دخولها*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

المدينه المنوره

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *مدينة لايسمح لغير المسلمين من دخولها*



 مكة المكرمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي عاصمة موزمبيق ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة  موزنبيق*
*مابوتو*

----------


## ابو طارق

* ما هي عاصمة نيكاراغوا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عاصمتها مدينة ماناجوا

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*مناغوا*

----------


## ابو طارق

* مدينة مصرية قديمة من ضمن مواقع التراث العالمي, أسسها عام 3200 قبل الميلاد الملك* *نارمر** وكانت عاصمة لمصر في عصر الدولة القديمة (الأسرات 3-6) وكانت فيها عبادة الأله* *بتاح** ، ومكانها الحالي بالقرب* *منطقة سقارة** على بعد 19 كم جنوب* *القاهرة*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ممفيس أو منف

----------


## ابو طارق

* ابنتي* 

*حساسة بزيادة* 

*نتمنى ان نجد لكي اسئلة ايضا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم يطلق على الرجل الذي* 

*يقرض الناس المال بفوائد  ((الربا))*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أسئله الي عندي ماعرف إجابتهم 
وأخاف أحط أسئله تطلع مكرره وباخيه
ولذلك أكتفي فقط بالمتابعه والرد إن عرفت

مرابي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

السموحه ماعرفت قانون المسابقه
سؤالي 
لغز: مايمشي إلا بالدق؟!!

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم لوحة مشهورة عالميا* 

*موجودة في متحف اللوفر*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

موناليزا :bigsmile: 
بس وين الجواب على سؤالي :sad2:

----------


## ابو طارق

جواب السؤال السابق
المسمار

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم رئيسة وزراء سابقة* 

*لقبت بالأمراة  الحديدية*

----------


## ام الشيخ

مارجريت تاتشر

----------


## ام الشيخ

*ما هي السورة التي لا تخلو منها آية من لفظ الجلالة الله ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سؤال مكرر 
المجادله

----------


## حساسه بزياده

لغز:ميدانه فوق الرأس؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*المشط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من افخم فنادق ماليزيا* 

*يقع بقرب برج بتروناس*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*


*يمكن..  ماندرين اورينتال ...*

*البحث مستمر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح* 

*مندرين* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*ايلول* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة أوروبية جمهورية عاصمتها سكوبيا فماهي ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> دولة أوروبية جمهورية عاصمتها سكوبيا فماهي ؟



*مقدونيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*ما اسم صاحبة هذه الصورة*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ماري كوري

----------


## حساسه بزياده

لغز شعر
ماسم لشيء له نفع وقيمته *  رخيصه وهو معدود من النعم
تراه في يقظة بالعين منك كما* تراه بالقلب إن أمسيت في حلم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الملح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فاكهة تنمو شجرتها في* *مناخ  مداري** وشبه مداري  موطنها الأصلي:* *الهند**والهند  الصينية**..وأفضل أنواعه هي التي تزرع في* *مصر** فماهو اسم هذه الفاكهة ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أني قلت المنجه
بس مصر فيها منجه ماتوقعت >>خخخخ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي هي فاكهة المانجو*

*وبالنسبة لمصر العكس المانجو شيءمعروف عندها حتى أن العدل منه  ماتصدره لبرة تخليه عندها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نادي* *كرة*  *إنجليزي** أعرق أندية العالم وأميزها فماهو أسم هذا النادي ؟*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *نادي* *كرة* *إنجليزي** أعرق أندية العالم وأميزها فماهو أسم هذا النادي ؟*



 *نادي* مانشستر يونايتد  :bigsmile:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح حبوبه يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو الشيء الذي لا يمشي إلا بالضرب**؟*

----------


## الباسمي

الحمار

----------


## الولد الوسيم

ماهو الشي الذي يدور

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> الحمار



قالوا بحرف الميم






> ماهو الشي الذي يدور



 المروحه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ملساء الشكل نظيفة الجسم بلا عيون هي وتراك كل يوم ماهي ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> الحمار



 
*ماهو الشيء الذي لا يمشي إلا بالضرب؟*
*الجواب*
*هو المسمار*



*شكرا على المحاولة أخي الباسمي الجواب لابد أن يكون بحرف الميم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> ملساء الشكل نظيفة الجسم بلا عيون هي وتراك كل يوم ماهي ؟



 
*المراه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الرئيس الإيراني الذي أطلق عليه مسمى صديق الشعب ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

محمود أحمدي نجاد 
صح وإلا غلط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي حساسة*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أها...يعنو عليي سؤال 
من الذي يعمل وهو يلعب في نفس الوقت؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أممممممم ماعرفته للأسف*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

عيون :للمساعده
 الأولاد أكيد يعرفوه

----------


## fofe

يمكن ملعـــــــــب  :toung:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> يمكن ملعـــــــــب



كيف ؟!
مافهمت وش قصدش؟؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

> أها...يعنو عليي سؤال 
> من الذي يعمل وهو يلعب في نفس الوقت؟



 


يمكن مهرج

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مدرس الرياضه البدنيه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

شيء نحبه إذا أعجبنا خلعنا له ملابسه فإذا خلعها لايستطيع أن يرتديها مرة أخرى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أمممممممم الموز

أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> أمممممممم الموز
> 
> 
> أنتظر التصحيح



  :ongue:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حارس مرمى* *كرة قدم* *سعودي** يعتبر أكبر أسطورة حراسة المرمى في قارة اسيا واختير من قبل CNN واحد من أعظم عشر حراس كرة قدم في التاريخ فمن هو ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب* 

*محمد الدعيع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رسام* *ونحات* *ومهندس* *وشاعر* *إيطالي** اثنان من أعظم أعماله النحتية،* *تمثال داوود**وتمثال بيتتا**،* *العذراء** تنتحب قام بإنجازهما وهو دون سن الثلاثين فمن هو ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مايكل آنجلو

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ماهو الشي الذي إذا شفته ماكلته وإذا ماشفته أكلته؟ :wink:  :toung:

----------


## thefactor

المقلب

----------


## thefactor

سؤالي ما هي الفاكهة الصفراء بحرف الميم ؟ عجزت وانا ادور سؤال

----------


## آهات حنونه

*مشمش*

----------


## thefactor

صح كان في بالي موز 
بس جوابك صح تستاهلي التقييم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو جمع كلمة مدينة ؟*

----------


## بدر الشرقية

مدن

----------


## بدر الشرقية

ما هي الأداة التي يستخدمها غالب الناس في غالب الأيام ولا يستغنون عنها(بحرف الميم طبعا)؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

ما عرفتوه؟أساعدكم شوي,هو يبدأ بحرف الميم
ههههه,أمزح,هو من ثلاثة أحرف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن مشط
صحح اخوك

----------


## بدر الشرقية

اي,هو المشط

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في الوضوء تغسل اليدين الى .......

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*المرفقين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكمل الفراغ بالكلمة الصحيحة* 
*من أنواع سمك القرش ( القرش أبو ---------- )*

----------


## عطور

قرش أبو مطرقة

----------


## عطور

أرجو التصحيح لوضع سؤال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عطور سلمت يمناك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد في* *15 يناير** عام* *1929** - و توفى في* *4 أبريل**1968**). زعيم أمريكي من أصول أفرقية ، قس وناشط سياسي إنساني، من المطالبين بإنهاء التمييز العنصري ضد بني جلدته، في عام* *1964** م حصل على* *جائزة نوبل للسلام**، وكان أصغر من يحوز عليها. اغتيل في الرابع من أبريل عام 1968، ويعد يوم الاثنين الثالث من كل شهر يناير (تقريبا موعد ولادته) عطلة رسمية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مارتن لوثر كنج

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* كان من السياسيين المغاربة، وأكبر معارض* *إشتراكي** للملك* *الحسن الثاني** وزعيم حركة العالم الثالث والوحدة الأفريقية. إختفى في* *29 أكتوبر**1965** في* *فونتني   لو   فيكونت** شمال* *فرنسا** فمن هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المهدي  بن  بركة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*توفى مؤخرا* 

*كان  الطرف الثاني في  مجموعة* 

*الاخوين  رحباني * 

*مؤلف وموسيقي ومسرحي وله عدة مسرحيات من تأليفه* 


*منها :::  صيف  840*

*وملوك الطوائف  و  حكم الرعيان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*منصور الرحباني*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *منصور الرحباني*



 
*الجواب  صحيح ابنتي* 


*عيون لاتنام * 


*هو منصور  الرحباني* 


*ولهم  شقيق  ثالث  اسمه  الياس الرحباني  انما لم يكن ضمن الفرقة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قائد الجيش الثامن البريطاني (**فئران الصحراء**) في أكتوبر* *1942*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجنرال الإنجليزي مونتغمري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو حفيد الإمام زين العابدين(عليه السلام )، الذي دُفن في البقيع  بجوار عقيل بن أبي طالب ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو* 
* محمد بن زيد بن علي بن الحسين بن أبي طالب (عليهم السلام )
**
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نوع الفعل في كلمة :

يدعو ؟؟؟

----------


## حلاالكون

*مضارع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح بس وين سؤالش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا يعني أسم كوبنهاجن عاصمة الدنمارك ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ميناء التجار
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عفاف تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا يعني أسم مدينة لوس انجلوس الأمريكية ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مدينة الملائكه>>الترجمه الحرفيه
أرجو التصحيح والتوضيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي حساسة يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أسم المضيق الذي يفصل جزيرة مدغشقر عن أفريقيا ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *ماهو أسم المضيق الذي يفصل جزيرة مدغشقر عن أفريقيا ؟*



 

*مضيق موزمبيق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عساج على القوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي أكبر جزيرة موجودة في قارة أفريقيا ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *ما هي أكبر جزيرة موجودة في قارة أفريقيا ؟*



 
_مدغشقر
_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي دموعة يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي دولة إفريقية توجد أعلى قمة في الوطن العربي ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن موريتانيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي عفاف الهدى*

----------


## علي pt

*أعلى قمة في الوطن العربي هي جبال طوبقال ( 4165م ) المغرب*


*أرجو التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح اخي علي تستحق التقييم على هذه الاجابة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو البحر الذي يتصل بالبحر الأسود عن طريق* *مضيق البسفور** وببحر إيجة عن طريق* *مضيق الدردنيل** ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *ماهو البحر الذي يتصل بالبحر الأسود عن طريق* *مضيق البسفور** وببحر إيجة عن طريق* *مضيق الدردنيل** ؟*



 *بحر مرمره*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أول سفراء الإسلام؟

----------


## آهات حنونه

مصعب بن عمير

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

مصعب بن عمير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابات صحيحه 
ننتظر سؤال من عندكن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ليس الشديد بالصرعة، إنما الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند* *الغضب**.* *من القائل ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن النبي 
محمد صلى الله عليه واله 
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## مهتاب

قاله الرسول الاعظم
محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عفاف وأخي مهتاب يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الراواديد الشباب ؟؟؟

----------


## آهات حنونه

*محمد المدن*


*مهدي العبودي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو ثاني رئيس منتخب* *لجمهورية الإسلامية** الإيرانية اغتيل في انفجار استهدف مجلس الوزراء في* *طهران** خلال الحرب العراقية الإيرانية فمن يكون ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 
محمد علي رجائي 
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## مهتاب

محمد علي رجائي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عفاف الهدى وأخي مهتاب يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسمٌ لا يُنَوَّن نحو: [سافر إبراهيمُ]. وإذا جُرَّ جُرَّ بالفتحة نحو: [مررتُ بمدارسَ جديدةٍ]. غير أنه يُصرَف فيُجَرّ بالكسرة فما هو؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الممنوع من الصرف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* رحالة إيطالي هو تاجر ومستكشف من* *البندقية** كان هو وأبوه نيكولو وعمه مافيو أول الغربيين الذين سلكوا* *طريق الحرير** إلى* *الصين** فمن هو ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

ماركو بولو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## مهتاب

الله يعافيج اختي الغالية
وننتظر الجديد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهوأكبر وأعمق بحر في العالم ؟






@@@

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بحر المرجان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اسم مرفوع يؤلّف جملة مفيدة؟*

----------


## مهتاب

مبتداء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*المبتدأ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مهتاب 

عيون 
اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عندما تمخضت حرب صفين ، وحدثت خدعة التحكيم جاءت نتائجها عن تمرد فئة سميت بالخوارج سماها النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) قبل ذلك بأسم فما هو ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

*الخوارج أول الفرق الإسلامية بروزا في الساحة ، إذ تعود أصولها إلى عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما ثبت في "الصحيحين" في قصة ذي الخويصرة التميمي الذي قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا محمد اعدل فإنك لم تعدل ، فغضب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووبخه قائلا : ( ويلك أولست أحق أهل الأرض أن يتقي الله، فلما ولَّى الرجل، قال خالد بن الوليد : يا رسول الله ألا أضرب عنقه ؟ قال : لا، لعله أن يكون يصلي، فقال خالد : وكم من مصل يقول بلسانه ما ليس في قلبه! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إني لم أومر أن أنقِّب - أفتش - عن قلوب الناس، ولا أشق بطونهم . ثم نظر إليه وهو مقفِّ - أي ذاهب - فقال : إنه يخرج من ضئضئ هذا ( عقبه ) قوم يتلون كتاب الله رطبا لا يجاوز حناجرهم، يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية، لئن أدركتهم لأقتلنهم قتل ثمود ) ، ولعل من الواضح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أراد بقوله يخرج من ضئضئ ذي الخويصرة الأتباع ممن كان على شاكلته في الفكر والعمل .
**خروجهم في عهد علي رضي الله عنه : 
ظهر الخوارج كجماعة في أثناء معركة صفين التي جرت أحداثها بين الإمام علي ومعاوية رضي الله عنهما، وتحديدا عندما اتفق الطرفان على وقف القتال واللجوء إلى التحكيم، ما أثار حفيظة الخوارج، الذين اعتبروا التحكيم نوعا من الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، فاعتزلوا عليا بل كفروه وتبرؤا منه، وتجمعوا - وكانوا ثمانية آلاف أو نحو ذلك - في مكان يقال له : حروراء ومن ثم قيل لهم : الحرورية، فأرسل إليهم عليٌ ابنَ عباس فناظرهم فرجع كثير منهم معه، ثم خرج إليهم علي رضي الله عنه فأطاعوه ودخلوا معه الكوفة .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سماهم النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم ( بالمارقة ) التي تمرق من الدين مروق السهم من الرمية* 


*يعطيك العافية أخوي مهتاب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ولاه الامام علي عليه السلام في عهده على مصر وقال له  " إن سخط الخاصة يغتفر مع رضى العامة . . . فليكن صفوك لهم ، و ميلك معهم " فمن هو ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

مالك الاشتر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صحيح هو مالك الاشتر النخعي* 
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

ننتظر سؤال جديد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو نظام الحكم في اسكتلندا ؟*

----------


## غرام اطفال

*ملكية دستوريه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح سيتم التقييم على هذا المجهود والنشاط*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة* *أوروبية** عبارة عن ثلاث جزر صغيرة تقع في* *البحر المتوسط** يطلق عليها البعض لقب "**سويسرا**البحر المتوسط**" فماهي ؟*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

المالطا ...~
مشكورة خيه أم حسن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من اخوات كان؟؟؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مازال ..مافتئ ..مانفك ...مدام :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابات صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زي موحد تلبسه الطالبات في المدارس؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

مريول 
إن شاء اللهـ صح 
تسلمي عفاف على المسابقة الحلوه 
موفقه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد صح هموسه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ ماذا يسمى صفار_ _البيض__ ؟_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

محاح
مح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الأدعية ؟؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

مفاتيح الجنان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخوي مهتاب 
اقصد اسم احد الأدعية ؟؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مكارم الاخلآق ...؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مكان يدفن به الأموات سواء بشكل فردي أو جماعي ؟؟؟

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مقبره..!

----------


## مهتاب

المدافن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مقبره اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو الرجل المميز في رمضان، وينحصر عمله في ذلك الشهر؟

----------


## مهتاب

المسحراتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه اخووك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشترك في فتوحات الشام وتوفي سنة 20 هـ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أهلا حبوبه ممكن معلومات أكثر عن هذه الشخصية_ 
_يعطيك العافية_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معلومات اضافية 

وشارك في معركة اليمامه وفتح الشام مع خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه وشهد حجة لوداع؟؟؟

اشكر لش متابعتش خيو 
انتظر الأجابة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هلآ ..’
يمكن ..ميسرة بن مسروق العبسي..

----------


## أموله

وردهـ مخنوقه .. *~*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

روح وريحان 
اجابه صحيحه حبيبتي 
وتستحقي التقييم
اموله 

؟؟؟؟
اهلا وسهلا فيش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أين تقع الحديقه المائيه sunway lagoon؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في ماليزيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو جمع كلمة معيار ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

معايير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جمع كلمة معيار = معايير
 إجابة صحيحة يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من القاب الحجة ابن الحسن عجل الله فرجه الشريف؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

المهدي
 ( عجل الله فرجه وسهل مخرجة وجعلنا من أنصارة واعوانه )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي الذي وضع التوراة و الصحف في صندوق و سلّمه الى
وصيه يوشع بن نون ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبي الله موسى عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو جمع كلمة معصية ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فن نثري يعرض الكاتب فيه قضية أو فكرة ما بطريقة منظمة ومشوقة فما هو ؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معاصي  



فن نثري يعرض الكاتب فيه قضية أو فكرة ما بطريقة منظمة ومشوقة فما هو ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

المقال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو جمع كلمة مئة ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه ممتازه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مئات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو نتوء في منتصف جدار المسجد المواجه للقبلة يدل على اتجاهها؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

محراب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه 
يعطيش الصحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الإحرام المكاني. أي المكان الذي لايجوز لقاصد دخول مكة المكرمة أن يتجاوزه الا محرما؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ميقات الاحرام المكاني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو شكل هندسي ثلاثي الأبعاد ينتج من دوران كامل للمستقيم g حول مستقيم a بشرط أن يكون g و a متقاطعين.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في مدينة فيلاديفيا 
(عمان عاصمة الأردن حاليا )
عاش فتية سبعة مؤمنين ذكرهم الله في القران الكريم  ناموا حوالي ثلاثة قرون وهي اطول نومه في التاريخ ، ذكر التاريخ أسماءهم السبعة اذكر منهم أثنين فقط تبدأ أسمائهم بحرف الميم ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> هو شكل هندسي ثلاثي الأبعاد ينتج من دوران كامل للمستقيم g حول مستقيم a بشرط أن يكون g و a متقاطعين.



 
  المخروط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في مدينة فيلاديفيا 
(عمان عاصمة الأردن حاليا )
عاش فتية سبعة مؤمنين ذكرهم الله في القران الكريم كانت معجزتهم النوم لحوالي ثلاثة قرون وهي اطول نومه في التاريخ ، ذكر التاريخ أسماءهم السبعة اذكر منهم أثنين فقط تبدأ أسمائهم بحرف الميم ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماكسيلين او ماكتلينا

واجابتش اكيد صحيحه حبوبه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من العواصم العربية ؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> في مدينة فيلاديفيا 
> 
> (عمان عاصمة الأردن حاليا ) 
> عاش فتية سبعة مؤمنين ذكرهم الله في القران الكريم كانت معجزتهم النوم لحوالي ثلاثة قرون وهي اطول نومه في التاريخ ، ذكر التاريخ أسماءهم السبعة اذكر منهم أثنين فقط تبدأ أسمائهم بحرف الميم ؟



١. ماكس منيانوس .
٢. امليخوس .
٣. موتيانوس .
٤. دانيوس .
٥. يانيوس .
٦. اكساكدثونيانوس .
٧. انتونيوس 
هذا هو جوابي والمصدر 
" قصة أصحاب الكهفو و الرقيم ( عليه السلام ) "
للمؤلف كمال السيد


يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> من العواصم العربية ؟؟



 
مسقط

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش
بس معروف ان مختلف في اسمائهم وعددهم 
ومصدرش اقوى من مصدري قوقل 
يعطيش العافية يا ام حسن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صجيه

مرادف كلمه نحلة ...صداق؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> الله يعافيش
> بس معروف ان مختلف في اسمائهم وعددهم 
> ومصدرش اقوى من مصدري قوقل 
> يعطيش العافية يا ام حسن



 
الله يعافيش عفاف الهدى :)
عساج على القوة والصحة والعافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> اجابه صجيه
> 
> مرادف كلمه نحلة ...صداق؟؟



 
مهر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد صح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الفاكهة؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مانجو - مشمش - موز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه حلوه منش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

:)

ماهو عكس كلمة الزمان ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المكان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مرتبة متقدمة في المنتديات؟؟؟؟

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

مشرف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رجل من بني أمية حاقدا على اهل البيت عليهم السلام فمن هو ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معاوية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح معاوية و مروان بن الحكم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الصحابي الجليل الذي ارسلة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام إلى مدينة الكوفة سفيرا له ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مسلم بن عقيل

----------


## مهتاب

مسلم بن عقيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الأشهر العربية؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

محرم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه
ساعدنا اخوك بوضع اسئلة 
الي يجاوب  صح يحط سؤال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخت الأمام الرضا عليه السلام؟؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

السيّدة المعصومة فاطمة بنت الإمام الكاظم عليه السّلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح

----------


## مهتاب

اين السؤال الجديد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الموالين الخلص لأهل البيت وقد نشأ شريفا في نفسه عالي الهمة كريماّ شجاعا ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

المختار الثقفي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مدينة تقع في غرب المانيا تشتهر بأسم مدينة الدراجات الهوائية فماهي ؟

----------


## مهتاب

مونستر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح اخي مهتاب وتستحق التقييم على هذا الجهد المبذول

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو أول من بايع الامام الحسين عليه السلام من المسلمين  في مدينة  الكوفة بالعراق ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المختار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو الجبل الذي يقف عليـه الإمام وعليه الميقدة  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

المشعر الحرام: قـزح، وهو الجبل الذي يقف عليـه الإمام وعليه الميقدة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

صحابي جليل ينتمي إلى قبيلة يمنية عريقة من الذين أسلموا في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم فمن هو ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مالك الاشتر رضوان الله عليه ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء سلمت يمناك :)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

صحابي جليل كان والده قائد بعض معارك الفتح الاسلامي في بلاد الفرس استشهد والده وأخية في معركة الجسر فمن هو هذا الصحابي الجليل ؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

يمكن المثنى بن الحارثة 

ماني متأكدة 
ارجو التصحيح ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة خاطئة شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي صدفة البحر يعطيك الف عافية 
الجواب الصحيح هو المختار بن ابي عبيد بن مسعود الثقفي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الصحابي الجليل الذي شارك الامام علي عليه السلام في معركة الجمل وصفين؟

----------


## همسه

الصحابي مالك الاشتر 
مو متاكده ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي همسة وحياج معانا حبوبه سيتم التقييم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماذا يطلق على الفتحة الأمامية للجوف الأنفي في كل جانب والتي تسمح بدخول الهواء من الوسط المحيط إلى داخل الجوف الأنفي ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

مطرقه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن منخار

----------


## حساسه بزياده

منخر
أكي جاوبت عفوف ولاحطت سؤال :mad: 
خلاص أني باحط عنها بالأذن منكم جميع
مصطلح يعني: الغايه تسوغ الوسيله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> ماذا يطلق على الفتحة الأمامية للجوف الأنفي في كل جانب والتي تسمح بدخول الهواء من الوسط المحيط إلى داخل الجوف الأنفي ؟



الجواب هو المنخر
يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي عفاف الهدى واختي حساسة بزيادة
شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي ملكة القلوب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مصطلح يعني: الغايه تسوغ الوسيله ؟
الجواب
ميكافيلية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي الجزيرة التي تقع بين المملكة المتحدةوأيرلندا ولكنها  لا تعتبر جزء من المملكة المتحدة بل  تتبع التاج البريطاني ؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> ماهي الجزيرة التي تقع بين المملكة المتحدةوأيرلندا ولكنها لا تعتبر جزء من المملكة المتحدة بل تتبع التاج البريطاني ؟



 يآآهلآخيه 
كل عآم وانتي بخير  :bigsmile: 
جزيرة مآن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وانتي بصحة وسلامة يعطيج الف عافية عزيزتي روح وريحان*
*تسلم الايادي على الاجابة الصحيحة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي عاصمة الدولة الافريقية موزمبيق ؟*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

مابوتو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيحح سيتم التقييم شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الطيب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي رابع أكبر جزيرة في العالم ؟*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

مدغشقر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي تسلم الايادي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*من الشاعر الملقب بـ " شاعر الرسالة " ؟*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

محمد اقبال الباكستاني =)
يمكن نعنو..؟

----------


## صفآء الروح

> محمد اقبال الباكستاني =)
> يمكن نعنو..؟



 *جوابك صح غناتي روح وريحان*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نصرانية تزوجها الرسول ( ص ) بعد إسلامها ؟*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*مارية القبطية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أصغر دول العالم الإسلامي مساحة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مـالديف*

----------


## مهتاب

*أصغر دول العالم الإسلامي مساحة* فهي المالديف (300 كم2)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي شذى الزهراء - والاخ مهتاب سيتم التقييم :)*
*شكرا على هذا الجهد المبذول في القسم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو الأسم الذي يطلق على ال**نسيج** الذي يصنع من شعر* *ماعز  الأنغورا** ؟*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

موهير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب عساج على القوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تمثل هذه الصورة نوع من انواع الايائل فماهو اسمه ؟*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

موظ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* أيل الموظ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب ودمعة طفلة يتيمة تسلم الايادي حبايبي على هالمجهود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نوع من انواع الايائل فماهو الاسم الذي يطلق عليه ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

المسك؟؟؟ :huuh:

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مازاما*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *نوع من انواع الايائل فماهو الاسم الذي يطلق عليه ؟*
> 
> *مازاما*



  :embarrest:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حساسة بزيادة شكرا على المحاولة* 
*نهضة إحساس وعاشقة المستحيل جواب صحيح سيتم التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من الحيوانات الثدية المجترة ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماعز

----------


## مهتاب

الماعز

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عفاف الهدى وأخي مهتاب يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو مرادف كلمة مختبر ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن معمل

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد  معمل تحاليل  طبية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عفاف الهدى ووالدي ابو طارق يعطيكم الف عافية*
*المرادف هو كلمة معمل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهو مرادف كلمة مستودع ؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

مخزن

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو مرادف كلمة* 
* بيوت*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أهلا بعودتك عم أبو طارق الله*
*لايحرمنا من تواجدك النير...*

*مرادفها منازل*

----------


## مهتاب

منازل ويمكن ان يكون مساكن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو اللقب الذي يطلقه* *جماعة الجينس** على الرجل الذي قام بتطوير ديانتهم ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

ماهافيرا ومعناها البطل العظيم هو اللقب الذي يطلقه جماعة الجينس علي الرجل قام بتطوير ديانتهم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي مهتاب عساك على القوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو النبي الذي تدعى أمه بأسم يوكابد ؟*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

النبي موسى عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب يعطيك الف عافية يااااااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أول ملوك مصر وأول من وحد* *مصر** ؟*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

الملك مينا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح اختي ملكة القلوب سيتم التقييم شكرا علك على هذا المجهود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مؤسس الديانة* *المانيشية** التي انتشرت في الشرق الأوسط وغربا حتي المحيط الاطلسي لأكثر من ألف سنة ؟*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

ماني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي تسلم الأياادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*انظر لتلك* *الشجرة** ذات الغصون النظرة*
*كيف نمت من حبة**وكيف صارت شجرة*
*فابحث وقل من ذا الذي* *يخرج منها الثمرة* 
*من هو القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انظر لتلك الشجرة ذات الغصون النظرة 
كيف نمت من حبة وكيف صارت شجرة 
فانظر وقل من ذا الذي يخرج منها الثمرة 

ذاك هو الله الذي انعمه منهمره 
ذو حكمة بالغة وقدرة مقتده*

*الشاعر العراقي الكبير* 

*معروف الرصافي* 


*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو فرع من العلوم [[هندسة|الهندسية]] و هو مختص بدراسة التربة و طريقة تصرفها عند تعرضها للأحمال و الإجهادات ؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

*ميكانيكا التربة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

مادة تصنع منها عجلات السيارات ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*المطاط*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكل هندسي ثلاثي الأبعاد ينتج من دوران كامل للمستقيم g حول مستقيم a بشرط أن يكون g و a متقاطعين. في هذة الحالة, a و g يُسميان محور و مولد *المخروط؟؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*مخروط*

----------


## ام الشيخ

هو دارس التاريخ ومسجل أحداثه ويشترط فيه الحيادية وأن يكون مرآة للواقع بعيدا عن النزاعات السياسية والفكرية والعقائدية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مؤرخ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*معركة استشهد فيها * 

* يوسف العظمة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*معركة* : ميسلون

----------


## ابو طارق

> *معركة* : ميسلون



 

*نعم الجواب  صحيح  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*مع كل تقدير*

*  ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بناء ضخم وعالي على الشاطئ* 

*لتوجيه السفن*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *بناء ضخم وعالي على الشاطئ* 
> 
> 
> *لتوجيه السفن*



 
ميناء ..
تحياتي العطرة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

اين يبيت الحجاج بعد الوقوف بعرفات ؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

منى

----------


## ابو طارق

> ميناء ..
> 
> 
> تحياتي العطرة ..



 
*الجواب   ليس الميناء  بل  هو* 


*منارة* 

*وللمعلومية فقط* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

* ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اول  ليلة في مزدلفة* 

*وبعدها في منى*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وفي خلافة الإمام علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السلام ) وحكومته ، كانت مواقفه واضحةً جَليَّة المعالم .*
*فهذا العملاق الشجاع أصبح جُندياً مخلصاً لأمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) ، فلم يفارق الإمام ( عليه السلام ) قطٌّ ، كما كان من قَبلِ تَسَلُّمِ الإمامِ لخلافَتِهِ الظاهرية .*
*فلم يَرِد ولم يصدُر إلا عن أمر الإمام علي ( عليه السلام ) حتى جاء المدح الجليل على لسان أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) ، فكان أن كتب ( عليه السلام ) في عهده له إلى أهل مصر ، حين جعله والياً على هذا الإقليم :* 

*من هو هذا  الصحابي  العظيم*

----------


## ام الشيخ

مالك الأشتر ( رضوان الله عليه )

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  هو مالك  الاشتر  (رض)* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي جنس من* *النباتات الزهرية** تضم من 40 إلى 100 صنف. تتفاوت أطوال سيقانها وتزرع من أجل أوراقها التي تستخدم في عمل طبق ؟؟؟؟؟. لها أزهار صفراء صغيرة تنتج عددا من البذور.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من الأطباق التي تختص بها أكثر من بلد من بينها* *مصر** و* *بلاد الشام** و* *تونس** . ولكن تعتبر اكلة مصرية قديمة وانتقلت الي البلدان العربية تباعا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملوخية اتوقع

----------


## أم محمد

تصحيح السؤال
نبي من الأنبياء وصاحب المعجزة الخالدة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> ملوخية اتوقع



 

*ابنتي* 

* عفاف الهدى* 

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*الملوخية* 

*تشكري* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> تصحيح السؤال
> 
> 
> نبي من الأنبياء وصاحب المعجزة الخالدة ؟



 

*سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كافتريا بالمدرسه ؟؟

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*مقصف على ماأظن ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد في أحد أحياء مصر القديمة في (12 من المحرم 1312هـ = 16 من يونيو 1894م)، ونشأ في أسرة عريقة على قدر كبير من الجاه والعلم والثراء ؛ فقد كان أبوه باشا واحدًا من أبرز أعلام عصره ومن أقطاب الفكر والأدب المعدودين. وكان درب سعادة - وهو الحي الذي وُلد فيه - يتميز بأصالته الشعبية ؛ فهو يجمع أشتاتًا من الطوائف والفئات التي تشمل الصناع والتجار وأرباب الحرف من كل فن ولون .فتأثر بتلك الأجواء الشعبية والشخصيات الحية التي وقعت عيناه عليها ، وأعاد رسمها وعبر عنها في الكثير من أعماله القصصية. وما لبثت أسرته أن انتقلت إلى ضاحية عين شمس ؛ فعاش في ريفها الساحر الجميل الذي كان ينبوعًا لوجدانه ، يغذيه بالجمال و الشاعرية ، ويفجر فيه ملكات الإبداع بما فيه من مناظر جميلة وطبيعة خلابة ساحرة.*

*من هو*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

محمود تيمور
.
.
.

غريب الإسم عليي؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*ابنتي* 

*حساسة  بزيادة * 

*انه محمود تيمور* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الأشياء الثمينة  التي توجد في البحر ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> من الأشياء الثمينة التي توجد في البحر ؟



 مرجان؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة عربية إفريقية أطلقت في عام 1998 م قمر صناعي أسمته* *Nilesat 101** فمن هي هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مصر

----------


## ابو طارق

*طبيب قلب مصري  مشهور عالميا*

----------


## ام الشيخ

البروفيسور/ مجدي يعقوب

----------


## ام الشيخ

بناء أو مكان طبيعي يوفر الحماية من الظروف الجوية الرديئة أو الأخطار أو الآفات الحشرية. ويحتاجه الناس  ليقيهم الزمهرير وشدة الحرارة والأمطار والثُلوج والعواصف

----------


## ابو طارق

*ملجأ*

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

> البروفيسور/ مجدي يعقوب



 
*الجواب  صحيح * 

*تم التقييم*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *ملجأ*
> 
> 
> 
> *ارجوا التصحيح*



 
ملجأ أو مأوى 
الإجابتين صح

----------


## ابو طارق

*عبارة عن جسد أو جثة محفوظة والتي - بحمايتها من التحلل إما بطرق طبيعية أو إصطناعية - حافظت على شكلها العام. وتتم عملية الحفظ إما بالتجفيف التام ، التبريد الشديد ، غياب* *الأكسجين** أو استخدام الكيماويات.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الـمـومياء

----------


## مهتاب

المومياء

----------


## ابو طارق

*  ابنائي الأعزاء* 

*شذى الزهراء *** مهتاب* 
*الجواب صحيح 100%*
*المومياء* 
*سيتم التقييم لكم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو آخر جزء من* *الأمعاء الغليظة** قبل نهايتها وهو يمتد حتى فتحة* *الشرج**, وهو موجود في جميع الثدييات ووظيفنه هي الاحتفاظ بالفضلات حتى تخرج من الجسم عن طريق فتحة الشرج فماهو الاسم الذي نطلق على هذا الجزء من جسم الانسان ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المستقيم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزجاجة الحارقة مكونة من زجاجة بداخلها سائل قابل للأشتعال غالبا ما يكون* *بنزين (وقود)** ، وتوضع بها مادة تساعد على امساك السائل المشتعل بالهدف المراد حرقه وقد استخدم الفنلنديون السكر و زيت المحركات و يوضع شريط قماشي مبلل بالمادة الحارقة في عنق الزجاجة ، يتم اشعال الشريط ورميه مباشرة تسقط الزجاجة على الهدف وتتكسر تشتعل المادة الحارقة الممسكة والحارقة.*

*ما هو الاسم المتداول لهذه الزجاجة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*المولوتوف*

----------


## ام الشيخ

عضو دائري مسطح الشكل يتصل بالجنين عن طريق الحبل السري في الرحم ويتم خروجها من جسم الأم  في المرحلة الثالثة من الولادة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشيمة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تقع  في جنوب إفريقيا، تحد جنوب أفريقيا وسوازيلاند وتنزانيا وملاوي وزامبيا وزمبابوي؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*موزنبيق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمتها* *أولان باتور**.*

* ليس لديها منفذ على البحر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*منغوليا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي المدينة الالمانية التي تشتهر بإنها مدينة الدراجات الهوائية ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *موزنبيق*



 اجابة صحيحه بابا
يعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مونستر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *ماهي المدينة الالمانية التي تشتهر بإنها مدينة الدراجات الهوائية ؟*



مونستر 

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عفاف عساج على القوة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو جبل واقع على الحدود* *الفرنسية**الإيطالية**. يعد أعلى الجبال الواقعة في* *أوروبا الغربية**. ارتفاعه يختلف من عام لعام اعتبارا لكمية الثلوج المتساقطة في ذلك العام.*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مونت بلانك ..الجبل الأبيض

----------


## ابو طارق

> مونت بلانك ..الجبل الأبيض



 
*جواب صحيح ابنتي* 

*تشكري*

*انين القب* 

*ويا حبذا لو تضعي سؤال في المرة القادمة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عاصمة ولاية الاباما الامريكية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مونتجمري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من اعماله 
البوم عناقيد
 و 
مناجاة ( اغيب وذو اللطائف لا يغيب )؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*للمنشد والقارىء السني ( مشاري العفاسي )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه والش تقييم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ممثلة سورية ولدت في دمشق. وهي شقيقة الفنانة سلمى *المصري* ووالدة الفنانة ديمة بياعة من زوجها مدير التصوير حازم بياعة؟؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

مها المصري

----------


## ام الشيخ

نوع من الطيب طيب الرائحة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> مها المصري



اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> نوع من الطيب طيب الرائحة



*المسك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الشاعر المصري الذي لقب بأسم فارس السيف والقلم ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

محمود سامى البارودي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح برافو حبوبه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تنقسم سور القرأن من حيث مكان النزول الى 
.................و...............

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*مكيه و مدنية* 

*عساااش ع القوة غاليتي عفاف ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

* كذلك يسمى سد العرم ، هو سد مائي قديم في اليمن* *يعود تاريخه إلى نحو القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد تقع أطلاله حاليا قرب مدينة ؟؟؟؟؟* *الأثرية ، يعتبر أقدم سد معروف في العالم.كما أنه يعد من روائع الانشاءات المعمارية في العالم القديم. يروي مؤرخون ان انهيار السد كان سببا في قحط وشح في المياه أدى إلى هجرة كبيرة لسكان اليمن*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*يمكن يكون سد مأرب* 

*يعطيك الصحة والعاافية عم أبو طارق..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *مكيه و مدنية* 
> 
> 
> *عساااش ع القوة غاليتي عفاف ..*



اجابه صحيحه خيو 
تستاهلي تقييم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أسم الحجر الذي يجذب الحديد ؟*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*هو المغناطيس*

*سؤالش حلووو غاليتي عيون ذكرني*
*بموقف من ذكريات ماضية جميلة ..*
*يعطيش العااافية .*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من بيوت الله؟

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

مسجد..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد اجابه صحيحه خيو نسيم

----------


## ابو طارق

هي محاولة لتوثيق و جمع المعرفة الإنسانية. تحتوي  على مقالات أو مواضيع في مجالات متعددة، أو في مجال واحد إذا *...*

*ما هي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

معجم او موسوعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موسوعه
او ملحمه

----------


## ابو طارق

* السؤال* 



* الهة من أقدم الالهات العربيات  التي عبدها العرب القدماء  ممن سكن  مكة والحجاز*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

يمكن مناة

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> يمكن مناة



*هي مناة* 

*الجواب صحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي الدولة الاوروبية التي تكون عاصمتها بودابست ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المجر

----------


## ابو طارق

*يسمى في الترجمات الحديثة الدَلْصَن، على وزن فَعْلَن من الدَلِيص أي البريق، ذلك أن احتراقه ينتج شعلة برّاقة، رمزه الكيميائي العربي د.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن مغنيسوم

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح* 

*هو المغنيزيوم*

----------


## ابو طارق

.



* تم أغتياله في* *1965 ويعد من أشهر المناضلين السود في الولايات المتحدة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مالكوم إكس..

----------


## ابو طارق

> مالكوم إكس..



 
*نعم هو مالكوم اكس*  
*ومعروف ايضا باسم ((مالك شباز ))* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي*  

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هناك  اربعة  اسماء  تبدئ بحرف المييم * 

*لاصحاب الامام الحسين عليه السلام* 

*والمعروف منهم  اكثر هو  مسلم  بن عوسجة * 

*السؤال  * 

*احد اصحاب الامام  الحسين  ((ع))   غير  مسلم بن عوسجة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مقسط بن زهيربن الحرث التغلبي 
مجمع بن عبد الله العائدي المذحجي 
مسعود بن الحجاج التيمي 
مسلم بن كثير الاعرج الازدي الكوفي 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احتفال وتجمع كبير جدا اشتهرت به مدينة سنابس في عيد الأضحى المبارك 
لأحياء تراث المنطقة ؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مهرجان الدوخلة..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد اجابه صحيحه
كل عام وانتي بخير خيو

----------


## ابو طارق

*رياضة  عنيفة  جدا* 

*بين  طرفين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مصارعه

----------


## ابو طارق

> مصارعه



 
*الجواب  صحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من اصحاب  الامام الكاظم  عليه السلام* 

*يلقب  ::   مؤمن الطاق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*هو محمد بن علي بن النُعمان بن أبي طُرَيْفَة الكوفي البجلي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من أكبر شعب* *الحيوانات** و تتضمن* *الحشرات** و* *العنكبوتيات** و* *القشريات** ،* *وعديدات الأرجل** تتميز بأعضاء مركبة من قطع مفصلة وهيكل خارجي للحماية  فماهو اسم هذه الشعبة ؟*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

المفصليآت :d

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يتقاضى فيها الناس بينهم وعادة ماتكون للمجرمين ؟

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

محكمة






شذى لطهر قلبك ألف تحية من الأعماق عزيزتي ..
لتكوني بعين الله ترعاك ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المحكمه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نسيم الذكريات اجابه صحية غناتي . والله يعطيج العافية ،،تم التقييم
عفووفه مشكورة ع الاجابه والله يعطيج العااافيه قلبوه ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*وايضا  يجب ان يكون هناك رد على جواب  ابنتي* 

*روح وريحان* 

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاسم السابق الذي كان  يستخدمه * 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

يعطيك الصحة والعاافية عم أبو طارق 
وطولة العمر إن شاء الله ..




والجواب هو    ( محمود سعد )..

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*نسيم الذكريات* 

*اكيد  ابنائي  يعرفون  اسمي السابق* 

*يعطيكي العافية * 

*وقد  تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرادف كلمة ضروري..؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مهم

----------


## ابو طارق

*مكان ترسو فيه البواخر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مهم او مُلح ..مرادف ضروري..
اجابه صحيحة عفافوو ..
سيتم التقييم..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مكان ترسو فيه البواخر / موانىء ،، ميناء*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجوب  صحيح * 

*ميناء     موانئ      مرسى*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعتبر؟؟؟؟؟؟من أهم محاصيل الفاكهة الإستوائية في جميع أنحاء العالم ويحتل ؟؟؟؟؟ مركزاً كبيراً في التجارة العالمية حيث يؤدى دوراً هاماً في اقتصاد كثير من الدول بالإضافة إلى قيمته الغذائية العالية وإقبال المستهلك عليه أكثر من باقى الفاكهة الأخرى لما يتميز به من حلاوة الطعم والنكهة المميزة؟؟؟؟؟ويتميز عن باقى الفاكهة الأخرى بإمكانية توافره بالأسواق طوال العام علاوة على قابلية ثماره للنقل والتداول والتخزين .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الموز

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من ألقاب الامام علي عليه السلام ؟

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

المرتضى  و  المبين  و  أمير المؤمنين  ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  الموز  صحيح * 

*جواب  ممتاز* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  عملة  موزنبيق*










*ميتيكال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ميتيكال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح* 

*الميتكال* 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فاكهة استوائية تعمل *....*على بناء الدم وتساعد في حالات الإصابة بالأنيميا لاحتوائها على نسبة عالية من الحديد

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

فاكهتي المانجو والموز ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*المانغو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نسيم الذكريات .. الوالد ابوطارق
الاجابة الصحيحة هي فاكهة المانجو
الله يعطيكم الف عاافيه
سيتم التقييم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مكان لعلاج المرضى ؟

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*مستشفى*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الذي  يتقن  عملة   يقال  له * 

*انت  صانع   ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صحيحة خيتوو نسيم ..
تم التقييم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ع سؤالك ابوطارق ..
يمكن صانع ماهر ..

----------


## ابو طارق

> ع سؤالك ابوطارق ..
> يمكن صانع ماهر ..



*نعم  يقال له  صانع  ماهر* 

*جواب  صحيح* 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي * 

*مع كل  تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أداة تستخدم في الهندسة وتستخدم أيضًا في قياس المسافات؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

منقله 
يمكن

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

المتر ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفاف الهدى ..نسيم الذكريات**اجابات خاطئه**حاولوا البحث*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مسطرة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المسطرة ...*
*اجابه صح والدي العزيز..*
*الله يعطيك العافيه..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يصلى لنزوله صلاة الأستسقاء؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المطر*

----------


## ward roza <3

الزعيم *الإيطالي الذي لقب* بـ الدوتشي هو موسيليني

سؤالي هو 

ماعندي فهذا سؤال بسيط 


ماالاكل الذي يأكله القرود؟؟

----------


## المتحير

الموز

اسم خاتم الانبياء؟>ادري بايخ بس ماعندي حاليا

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورين

----------


## ward roza <3

النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله

----------


## ward roza <3

سؤالي هو <<<< خطر على بالي هذا سؤال وماعندي الا هو :

عضو في المنتدى اسمه بحرف الميم <<<< اي عضو بحرف الميم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مضراوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فيها قبر النبي صلوات الله عليه وعلى اله الأطهار وبضعته الزهراء عليها السلام؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المدينة المنوره*

----------


## ابو طارق

اسم معركة قامت في بين العثمانيين والمماليك قرب حلب في سوريا، قاد العثمانيين سليم الأول وقاد  المماليك  قانصوه الغوري.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرج دابق..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طريقه من طرق التواصل الحديث بواسطة البريد او الموبايل ؟*

----------


## مضراوي

المسج ..؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة خيي ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تباع  فيه البذور والنباتات الصغيرة ؟؟؟

----------


## عنيده

يمكن مزهريه ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العنود للأسف غلط 
ننتظر الأجابه

----------


## مضراوي

المشتل ...؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مضراوي 
اجابتك صحيحه 


والك تقييم

----------


## عنيده

شيال بحريني معروف .. 

جده  من الام هو ملا عطيه الجمري.. 

اصدر لطميه هذي السنه بعنوان سلام الله ع جفوفك .. 

هي كانت مع اخيه من كذا سنه .. 

و جددها مع طفل .. 

من هو ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الرادود /مرتضى الحلواجي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مرتضى الحلواجي مع شذاوي

----------


## عنيده

اجابه صح .. 


سيتم التقيم .. 


موفقين ..

----------


## ward roza <3

نــنــتظــر الســؤال بكل شوووق منش عــنــوووووووده

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم احد الجسور على  ممر  البوسفور*


*شيد  سنة 1988 م*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جسر محمد الفاتح

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السؤاااااال

----------


## ward roza <3

سأضع السؤال 

اذكر/ي اسماء بحرف الـ م:-

----------


## ابو طارق

> جسر محمد الفاتح



 
*جواب   صحيح* 

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*شذى  الزهراء* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> سأضع السؤال 
> 
> اذكر/ي اسماء بحرف الـ م:-



*ابنتي  العزيزة * 

*حب آل محمد* 

*نشكرك  على  متابعتك  الرائعة* 

*في  قسم  المسابقات   واود ان* 

*اعتذر  منك  بخصوص  هذه المشاركة* 

*واوضح  لكي انه لو  فتحنا  المجال  لوضع* 

*اسماء  العلم   لوجدنا  منها الكثير * 

*لذلك  اتمنى  ان يكون  السؤال  بشيئ* 

*يتعلق   بحرف   الميم   وليس  اسماء  العلم* 

*وانا  ساضع  السؤال * 

*مع كل  تقديري  واحترامي   ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*والذي يدعى رسميا نظام النقل الفضائي (STS)، هو* *مركبة فضائية** تستخدم من طرف حكومة الولايات المتحدة لرحلات الفضاء المأهولة، ومن المقرر أن يسحب من الخدمة في سنة 2010.*
*عند الإطلاق يتشكل ؟؟؟؟؟ من:**خزان وقود خارجي ذو لون برتقالي متأكسد.* 
*صاروخان للدفع يعملان بالوقود الصلب، نحيفين وأبيضين SRB.* 
*المركبة المدارية والتي هي عبارة عن مركبة تشبه الطائرة ذات أجنحة والتي تمثل  الفضاء، يمكنها نقل الأجهزة الثقيلة إلى الفضاء، كما يمكنها حمل الأقمار الصناعية وإطلاقها إلى الفضاء.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مكوك فضاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بداية كل رقم دولي نتصل عليه من دولة الى آخرى ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما فهمت السؤال؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بداية كل رقم دولي نتصل عليه من دولة الى آخرى ؟

سأنتظر الاجابه وان لم ارى سأضع الجواب ...

----------


## ابو طارق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شذى الزهراء
					

مكوك فضاء



*
*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*00*

*هيك  فهمت  وبس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بداية كل رقم دولي نتصل عليه من دولة الى آخرى ؟
> 
>  
> سأنتظر الاجابه وان لم ارى سأضع الجواب ...



 
*بداية كل رقم دولي ...اسمه مفتاح الدوله*
*مثال/*
*0096مفتاح السعوديه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاسم  الحقيقي * 

*لبورما*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ميانمار*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من مدن ايران؟؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشهد المقدسة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه
خيو 
وحشتنا مشاركاتش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يقال عن النبي الاكرم صلى الله عليه وآله ...(في الارض محمد وفي السماء ...... )

----------


## عنيده

في السماء محمود وفي الانجيل احمد ..

----------


## ابو طارق

> في السماء محمود وفي الانجيل احمد ..



*اجابة   صحيحة  ابنتي* 

*عنيدة * 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ميانمار*



*جواب  صحيح  ابنتي*

*شذى الزهراء* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عزيزتي عنيدة ..*
*اجابه صحيحة والكلمة المطلوبه محمود ..*

*ابوطارق ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من ألقاب النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ( ....... و ........  ،، ومن الغزوات التي قاتل فيها غزوة ........ ).. وهو من اولى العزم من الانبياء بعد نوح وإبراهيم و ...... وعيسى عليهم السلام ، وهو آخرهم النبي ......... صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم  ]*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> *من ألقاب النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ( .المتوكل. و .المقفـّـى.  ،، ومن الغزوات التي قاتل فيها غزوة مؤته ).. وهو من اولى العزم من الانبياء بعد نوح وإبراهيم و .موسى. وعيسى عليهم السلام ، وهو آخرهم النبي .مـحـمـد. صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم  ]*



*
إن شاء الله صح إجابتي

يعطيج العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم يقع في ............

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

المدينة المنورة ..~
ربي يبلغناآ زيارتة 
سلآمي عليك يآرسول الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *إن شاء الله صح إجابتي*
> 
> *يعطيج العافيه*



* اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اجابات صحيحة غناتي انين*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه*
*سيتم التقييم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رحالة ومستكشف* * برتغالي* *عمل في خدمة البلاط اللإسباني وهو أول من دار حول الكرة الأرضية. في 3 مارس عام 1521 م*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرحاله ماجلان ..*
*اسمه/ فرناندو ماجلان*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *الرحاله ماجلان ..*
> *اسمه/ فرناندو ماجلان*



*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*هو  الرحاله ماجلان ..
تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*نقطة لابد للحاج التوقف عندها للأحرام منها؟؟*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

من زمان ماشغلت مخي معاكم في الأسئلة ..
الجواب الميقات ..
إن شاء الله يكون هو المقصود عزيزتي عفاف ..
يعطيش العاافية وعسااش ع القوة ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ايوه اجابتش صحيحه*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ايوه اجابتش صحيحه*



 
*ايوة  اجابتها  صحيحة 100% * 

*وتستاهل تقييم * 

*لقد شغلت  مخها  مو هيك ابنتي * 

*نسيم الذكريات :::  عفاف الهدى* 

*تقبلوا  تحياتي واحترامي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*من المتعارف عليه  ان* 

*الامام الحسين عليه السلام* 

*عندما  توجه الى كربلاء  مر في  عدة  مواقع   وتسمى  منازل* 

*السؤال * 

*اذكر /ي   واحد من تلك المنازل  يبدئ  بحرف  ((الميم ))* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مياه عرب..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *مياه عرب..*



*جواب صحيح ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*هو مياه عرب* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* شاعر جاهلي اسمه جرير بن عبدالمسيح الضبعي وهو خال* *طرفة بن العبد** لقب بلقب يبدأ بحرف الميم فماهو هذا اللقب ؟*

----------

ابو طارق (04-19-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المتلمس ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المتلمِّس ويسمّى المتلمّس الضبعي، شاعر جاهلي، واسمه جرير بن عبدالمسيح الضبعي وقيل جرير بن عبدالعزى، من قبيلة ضبيعة إحدى قبائل* *ربيعة**. لقّب بالمتلمّس لبيت من شعره يقول فيه:*

*وذاك أوان العرْض حيَّ ذبابه* * *زنابيره والأزرق المتلمس*  


*وهو خال* *طرفة بن العبد** ويروون أنه كان بصحبته حين أتاهما الكتاب من ملك* *الحيرة** بقتلهما، ففتحه المتلمّس ونجا ولم يفتحه طرفة فقُتل. وقد عدّه* *ابن سلام الجمحي** في "طبقات فحول الشعراء من شعراء" الطبقة السابعة لكونه من المقلّين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من النصوص الأدبية ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدونة* 
*أو مقال*

*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-22-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلقة* 

*ايضا انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابات صحيحه 
عذرا عن الأطاله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لابأس عزيزتي :)*
*وسؤالي هو*

*هو مضلع مرسوم في دائرة والحاصل من تقاطع مربّعين بزاوية (45) درجةو هو من أكثر المضلّعات استعمالاً في الزخرفة الإسلاميّة فماهو الاسم الذي يطلق عليه ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المثمن ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*المثمن ..*

*يعطيكم العآفية ..*

----------

عيون لاتنام (06-26-2010)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى سيتم التقييم*
*يعطيك العافية عزيزتي ليلاس تسلم يمينك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اكملي الحديث الشريف

( انا ...........العلم وعلي بابها )*

----------


## ليلاس

*{{ أنـآ مدينة العلم و عليُ بآبها ..}}*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  العملة الالمانية* 

*قبل استعمال اليورو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مارك ..*

----------

ابو طارق (06-30-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب   صحيح  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء*

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سلاح  قديم  جدا* 

*هي آلة حربية تستعمل لقذف الحجارة والسهام وكل ما يمكن قذفه من قذيفة بواسطة ذراع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مدفع ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  خطأ 

اعيدي الكرة

----------


## عنيده

منجنيق القذافة أو المنجنيق 

موفقين ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*المنجنيق إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي عنيده*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو اسم ال**منظمة الدولية** التي  تجمع بين 12 دولة واقعة في منطقة* *البحر الاسود** وجنوب* *البلقان** ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*منظمة التعاون الاقتصادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أسم المنظمة ناقص ياشذى يعطيك الف عافية*
*هي منظمة التعاون الاقتصادي للبحر الأسود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب أول قضية من نوعها في تاريخ القضاء المصري، فهو أول متنصر في* *مصر** يطلب تغيير خانة ديانته في البطاقة من مسلم إلى مسيحي ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يمكن محمد حجازي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*محمد السيد عمر حجازي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد السيد عمر حجازي**** أو*** بيشوي أرميا بولس*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

3 اجابات وين التصحيح

----------


## عنيده

عاصمه البحرين ؟؟؟

موفقين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*منامة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من المعروف  انه  يوجد في كل حي اومنطقة  رجل يكون على معرفة* 

*من جميع اهل الحي او الحارة * 

*وله اسماء متعددة ومنها اسم يبدئ بحرف  الميم*

----------


## عنيده

اجابه صحيحه ابو طارق ..

تم التقيم ..

موفق ..

----------


## عنيده

مسئول يمكن ابو طارق ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

موفق ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا ابنتي* 


*ساوضح اكتر* 

*مثلا  عمدة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مختار الحارة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مختار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مالتسمية التي اطلقها رسول الله على سلمان الفارسي

----------

ابو طارق (06-02-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سلمان* منا أهل البيت

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-01-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشاركة رائعه بابا وراح احتسبها صح 
المحمدي

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*مدينة يقصدها المسلميين كل عام لاداء مناسك معينة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مكة*

----------

ابو طارق (06-05-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

ماهو اللقب الذي يتميز به الزعيم الهنندي الراحل غاندي

----------


## ابو طارق

> *مكة*



جواب  صحيح ابنتي  شذى  الزهراء

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

قد يكون ... المهاتما...

انتظر التصحيح..

----------

ابو طارق (06-07-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم
> 
> قد يكون ... المهاتما...
> 
> انتظر التصحيح..



 
نعم  ابنتي  

الجواب  صحيح 

المهاتما 


وتستحقي التقييم

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مصطلح في اللغة بمعنى الارادة..؟؟

----------


## أموله

مدِير .. ~

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اموله.. عزيزتي.. حاولي مرة اخرى..

----------


## أموله

:wacko: 
العتبُ على النظرِ
قريتها الادارهِ مو الاراده
 :embarrest:  ..~

يمكن مريد ؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عادي خيتو.. كل انسان يغلط
واذا عالنظر.. تراني اكسر عالعميان

بس بعد يبيلج محاولة اخرى..

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

*مساء الخير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مساء النور
خيي بس هذا مو الجواب..

----------


## الباسمي

الملك

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ايضا مع الاسف جواب غير صحيح

اذا عجزتوا وتبون الجواب خبرني.. عشان تكون هاي اخر مرة احط سؤال..<< سؤال معجزة .. مع انه سها شوية تفكير... واستعينوا بغوغل..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

يمكن يكون بمعنى 


المشيئة إن شاء الله تكون الإجابة صح  :bigsmile:

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-11-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

نعم نعم

احسنت اختي نسيم

انها المشيئة

ولكن اين سؤالكم..؟؟

نححن في انتظاره..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار سؤال

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
لقب للامام الجواد مشهور به دائماً؟
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المبرقع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
لا خطأ عفاف

حاولي مره ثآنيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من القابه عليه السلام 
المرتضى

----------


## ابو طارق

السؤال


هي فرع من فروع الفلسفة التي تبحث في المبادئ الأولية للعالم، وحقيقة العلوم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الميتافيزيقا

----------

ابو طارق (10-04-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

الميتافيزيقا 

*الجواب  صحيح  

والتقييم  واجب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال

شركة عالمية  للوجبات السريعة*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*شركة عالمية  للوجبات السريعة
   يمكن شركة ماكدونالد*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *شركة عالمية للوجبات السريعة
> يمكن شركة ماكدونالد*



*الجواب صحيح ابنتي 



زهرة الريف  

ماكدونلد  

سيتم التقييم*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-07-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

السؤال 


.أكدت دراسات حديثة أنه ) منظف للقناة الهضمية والكبد ومزيل للسمية ومذيب للدهون في الجسم.. بالإضافة إلى أنه مزيل للكوليسترول وموازن للسكر والضغط. ونظراً لأن . فقير من حيث البروتينات والسعرات الحرارية والدهون؛ لذا يعتبر من الأغذية المهمة لتقليل الوزن.
ويحتويعلى حمض الفوليك الذي يعمل على تعزيز بعض الأنزيمات. والتي بدورها تساعد على تنقية الجسم من السموم. . به خواص مضادة للبكتريا، حيث تعمل على علاج قرحة المعدة والأمعاء والالتهابات الجلدية والأورام والروماتيزم والنقرس.
ويحتوي . على (الكلوتامين)، وهو حمض أميني يغذي الخلايا التي تمتد في المعدة والأمعاء الدقيقة، كما يعمل هذا الحمض على شفاء القرحة. وتكمن فاعلية . في ارتفاع محتواه من الألياف ؛ مما يساعد على طرد الفضلات المتبقية في المعدة والأمعاء. علاوة على احتوائه على خمسة أنزيمات هاضمة ؛ لذا فتناول.يؤدي إلى تنشيط الهضم وأيضا لاحتوائه على مركبات الكاربينول والآندول - 3 والكاروتين ؛ ما يجعله من أفضل مضادات سرطان الثدي والمعدة والقولون.
كما يحتوي .على عنصرين هامين هما (السلفورافان والآندول) ؛ حيث أن لهما دور فعال في الوقاية من السرطان وداء السكري ومرض القلب وتخلخل العظام وفرط ضغط الدم.
يذكر، أن دراسات سابقة أشارت إلى فائدة .كعلاج واق ضد أمراض القلب والضغط بسبب تخفيضه للصوديوم في الدم، بالإضافة إلى أنه يحتوي على فيتامينات U-e-a ؛ مما يجعله من أفضل منقيات البشرة وعلاجًا مهمًا لحب الشباب والجروح والقروح.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما عرفت وين السؤال بابا 
كأنها معلومات

----------


## زهرة الريف

*"* *ال**ملفوف "*

----------


## ابو طارق

> ما عرفت وين السؤال بابا 
> كأنها معلومات



ابنتي  عفاف 

هو سؤال  والمعلومات عن محتوى السؤال 

اشكر مرورك

----------


## ابو طارق

> *"* *ال**ملفوف "*



*ابنتي  زهرة الريف  

جوابك  صحيح   100%

وتستأهلي  التقييم 

*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*ممكن أطرح انا السؤال ^_^ 


*
*ما اهم الموانئ الفرنسيه ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ميناء مورسلينا

----------

@Abu Ali@ (11-08-2011)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*يعطيك ربي ألف عافية أختي* *شذى* *

جواب صحيح 


تم التقييم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
في اي مدينة يوجد مقآم مولآنا الامام الرضا عليه السلام ؟*

----------

ابو طارق (11-09-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

> *
> في اي مدينة يوجد مقآم مولآنا الامام الرضا عليه السلام ؟*



مقام  الامام الرضا عليه السلام موجود  في   مدينة   *(مشهد )* المقدسة  في ايران

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-10-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحة عمو
تم التقييم ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال

ما هو اسم مؤسس  حزب البعث  العربي الاشتراكي  



*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ما هو اسم مؤسس  حزب البعث  العربي الاشتراكي؟
ميشيل عفلق*

----------

ابو طارق (11-20-2011)

----------


## مهتاب

ميشيل عفلق

----------

ابو طارق (11-20-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ما هو اسم مؤسس  حزب البعث  العربي الاشتراكي؟
> ميشيل عفلق*



*
الجواب صحييج هو ميشال عفلق  


سيتم التقييم 
*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-20-2011)

----------

